# Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?



## rhyn2012 (25. April 2015)

Hallo.

 Habe morgen Vereinasngeln, und es sind 2 Ruten erlaubt.

 Ich wollte einmal Feedern und eine mit Pose.
 nun wollte ich wissen ob ich das Feederfutter auch zum  Stippen nehmen kann?

 Und wie am besten mit 2 Ruten in der Buhne fischen ?
 Also Feeder und Posenmontage?

 MFG Jürgen

 Freu mich über eure Tips:vik:


----------



## Andal (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

In einem Fluss, auch wenn es innerhalb von Buhnen ist, mit zwei aktiven Methoden gleichzeitig fischen? Überleg mal, wie viele Hände du hast. Das wird doch bloß ein unproduktives Gewurschtel.

Such dir eine Mehtode aus und darauf stimmst du ab, was du machst und fütterst. Alles andere ist sinnbefreiter Aktionismus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Methodfeeder statt normaler als "Bonusrute" für Größere...


----------



## Andal (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Sowas geht ja grad noch, wenn man die Ruten wirklich eng zusammen ablegt, wirklich effektiv ist es aber auch nicht, noch nicht mal semiprofessionell. Wenn einer dabei ist, der mit der Feeder richtig umgehen kann, dann macht der dich patschnass.


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Gebe Andal 100%ig recht. Stippen und Feedern gleichzeitig #d

 Dann eher 2 Futterplätze anlegen und diese im Wechsel befischen. Oder anfangs probieren, was gerade besser läuft und dann voll fokussiert mit einer Rute, statt halbherzig mit 2. 
 Unterm Strich wirste mehr bekommen #6


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Methodfeeder statt normaler als "Bonusrute" für Größere...



Würd ich für mich auch so sagen - oder eben 'ne normale Karpfenrute mit Selbsthakmontage etwas abseits vom Futterplatz hinlegen. 
|wavey:


----------



## Andal (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habe morgen *Vereinsangeln*, und es sind 2 Ruten erlaubt.
> 
> ...



Jetzt überlegt mal, wie so etwas aussieht. 

Einer neben dem anderen, das Flussufer rauf und runter. Weil ja zwei Ruten erlaubt sind, wird auch beinahe jeder zwei fischen und füttern. Das ergibt für die Fische eine zusammenhängende Buffet-Strecke mit einem sehr wechselhaften Angebot. Das bedeutet, die Fische verteilen sich so richtig auf der ganzen Linie. Jeder zusätzliche Futterplatz zieht diese Ziehharmonika noch ein bisschen mehr auseinander. Die Chance, sich einen richtig aktiven Platz zu schaffen gehen rapide nach unten.

Wenn man also auf dieser Party nicht mutwillig den vorletzten Platz anstrebt, dann wird man doch sicherlich alles unternehmen, um dem entgegenzuwirken!? Da angelt man eine Rute, maximal konzentriert und auf einem sehr begrenzten Futterplatz mit einem wirklich gut abgestimmten Futter. Alles andere ist halt auch bloß dabei sein. Da könnte man sich auch gleich das Geld für Futter und Köder sparen und an den Grill verlegen und sich gemütlich dafür was trinken.

Ich bin wirklich kein "Wettkampfangler", aber so etwas gebietet einem doch schon die Logik!

Und von wegen, abseits daneben noch was weiß ich was anbieten. Abseits daneben, meistens sehr daneben, sitzt aber schon der Kollege, der womöglich auch noch abseits daneben was weiß ich was anbieten möchte, ist das Resultat wohl klar. Dann endet das Vereinsfischen für wenigstens die beiden in einem geselligen Angelschnur-Makramee.


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Ist für mich auch das erste Mal, daß ich von Vereinsfischen mit 2 Ruten höre. Ich kenne es auch nur mit einer.
Aber bzgl. Futterstrategie(n); ist natürlich individuell vom Gewässer abhängig.
Bei uns an der Dove Elbe kommt es vor, daß auf der z.B. 11 mtr. Bahn Biß auf Biß erfolgt und plötzlich Totentanz. Sicheres Zeichen, daß eine Entenschnabeloma des Weges kam. Wenn man dann nicht einen Ausweichplatz hat, kann man sonst auch min. eine halbe Std. spazieren gehen....
Und Deine Anmerkung über die ganzen Futterplätze ist auch richtig, eine andere Denkweise ist jedoch, den 'anderen' nicht das Feld 'kampflos' zu überlassen. 
Aber wie ich immer sage : Frag 10 Angler; kriegst 11 Meinungen.


----------



## rhyn2012 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

okay es ist die Aller in der gefischt wird.

 Und ich weis leider nicht ob nun Buhne oder Packung..

 also lieber konzentriert auf eine? 
 Beim Feedern bin ich leider noch Anfänger


----------



## feederbrassen (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> also lieber konzentriert auf eine?



Genau das  .
Futter etc. alles aufeinander abstimmen.

Wenn du  an einer freien Strecke auch noch nen Kopfplatz hast und keine Fehler machst,läßt du nicht viele Fische 
an dir vorbei .
Dazu muss dann aber alles zusammen passen.
Das geht nur mit einer Rute bzw Methode.
Anmerkend : Kopfplatz und dein Nachbar fängt besser oder mehr als du ,machst DU was verkehrt.:q


----------



## rhyn2012 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

hab jetzt das zamataro black jack (feeder)und zamataro brassen grundfutter hier.

hab auch noch Paniermehl hier.

macht es sinn das zu mischen?
ich denke es geht an die buhnen...

 dazu hab ich noch brassen und erdbeer von van den eynde Lockstoff hier.
 dazu wollt ich noch eine flasche buttervanille schütten


----------



## feederbrassen (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Ich kenne das Futter nicht ,ich mische selber.
Aber man kann mit Paniermehl das Futter strecken.
Paniermehl oder Zwiebackmehl ist eh Basismehl für die meisten 
Futtermixe.
Vorsicht mit der Wasserzugabe,sonst klebt es zu stark.

Aromen würde ich nicht direkt zufügen.
1 weis man nicht ob es an dem Tag zündet und dann wäre das Futter hin.
2 Besser erst hinzufügen um neues interesse zu wecken wenn die Bisse nachlassen.
Und das am besten separat zufügen damit ,falls es nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt das ganze Futter kaputt ist.
Bei der Dosierung ,weniger ist da oft mehr.
Zuviel scheucht auch.


----------



## rhyn2012 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

danke sehr.

 ich habe das ganze jahr ,also ca 8 angelansitze keine brasse überlisten können.die waren früher standart.

 was ist nur los?


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Anmerkend : Kopfplatz und dein Nachbar fängt besser oder mehr als du ,machst DU was verkehrt.:q



( Offtopic ) - Gut, daß Du das nicht vor 30 Jahren meinem Nachbarn ( auf'm Endplatz ) bei der HH-Meisterschaft gesagt hast |supergri :vik::vik:

@rhyn2012

Strecken der Fertigmischungen geht immer.
Aber achte beim Paniermehl auf die physikalischen Eigenschaften ( welche Brotsorte, Körnung etc. ).

Ich hatte früher mal Discounter-Ware gekauft. So wie Feederbrassen schreibt... etwas überfeuchtet und hätte auch Gehwegplatten ins Wasser schmeissen können #q

Bei den Zauberzusätzen auch von mir : Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Notfalls dippe erst mal Deinen Köder da rein und schaue, ob es einen (positiven ) Effekt hat. Dann kannst Du beim Futter immer noch ( dosiert ) nachwürzen.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Kann mehrere Gründe haben.
Vorausgestzt das man keine eigenen Fehler einbaut und diese
ausschließen kann ,wie Futter das nicht
arbeitet ,Konsistenz,Geruch und anderes.

Die Fische wnadern ja in abhängigkeit von Tages bzw. Jahresezeit ,Nahrungsangebot usw..
Bei kaltem Wasser suchen sie z.b ruhigeres Wasser auf,da käme
ich nicht auf die Idee stellen zu befischen wie im Sommer.
Kann sein das man zur falschen Zeit am falschen Platz ist
usw.usw.

Kannst aber davon ausgehen ,wenn du alles richtig machst
und Fische in der Nähe sind ,dann bekommst du sie auch.


----------



## rhyn2012 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

hab mich jetzt entschlossen mit der beringten an der posenmontage zu fischen. altbewährt.
habe nun meine 3 liter futter angemischt. halbes kg brassen grundfutter, viertel kg dunkels blackjack, gestreckt mit halben Kilo Paniermehl.
dürfte ein schönes braun ergeben.
erdbeer habe ich eingepackt, und würde es nach 2 stunden zugeben, falls sich nichts/wenig tut.
hakenwahl vorab 14er kamakatzu, aua sind die scharf mit 1 meter vorfachlänge @0.12er Vorfach. damit dürften auch vorsichtige brassen etc nicht abgeschreckt werden.

vorab teste ich mit ner 4 g stömungspose am Buhnenkopf. falls es nicht reicht, 6 g mal sehen.

wird schon.

habe kleine würmer,maden mais und caster eingepackt. den sud der maisdose füge ich dem futter hinzu. kann ja nicht schaden.

teste mit 3 maden anfangs, tut sich nichts, 1 made ein caster.

denke mal, konzentriert auf eine rute kann ich nun gas geben.


aber ich werde morgen berichten 


 edit: man man man beim stippen nach sovielen jahren pause fühle ich mich wie nen kleiner Anfänger 

 zielfisch normal aal,quappe,hecht.. da haste den stress nicht hehe


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Drücken Dir für morgen die Daumen #6
 Klingst ja gut vorbereitet.
 Und immer auch die Nachbarn im Auge behalten + flexibel bleiben !


----------



## feederbrassen (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Drücken Dir für morgen die Daumen #6
> Klingst ja gut vorbereitet.
> Und immer auch die Nachbarn im Auge behalten + flexibel bleiben !



Dito #6


----------



## rhyn2012 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

*Danke euch *


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

sodalé...

 es hat leider nur für den 6. platz bei 37 Anglern gereicht.
 bis 9 Uhr haben sie gut gebissen, danach war bis 11:45 kein biss mehr zu verzeichnen :/ war blöd, alle Weisfische ab 20 cm durften nur gewertet werden.

 sonst hätt es evtl. noch für den 5. platz und Plakette gereicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Na immerhin!!!!
Hättest ja auch 37. werden können!
Gut gemacht.


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Ist doch eine gute Platzierung Rhyn2012 #6
 Hast denn auch ( endlich ) Brassen ans Band bekommen ?

 Und aus Neugier : Haben die anderen mit einer oder 2 Ruten hantiert ?


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

die anderen haben mit 2 ruten geangelt.
ich habe leider immer noch keine brasse gefangen :X

aber es wurden einige schöne gefangen, also es gibt sie tatsächlich auch noch bei uns in der aller. gab knapp 20 nichtfänger, naja und mir fehlten knapp 200 g grrrrrr.... 

 vielen dank


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Aber wenn ~ die Hälfte geschneidert hat ( trotz 2 Ruten ), hast Du ja nicht alles falsch gemacht. #6

Ich hatte ( in den 80'ern ) als Jugendlicher mal um 100 gr. die Fahrkarte zur Dt. Meisterschaft verpasst.
Tröste Dich - I know the Feeling...... :c|motz::e|splat:


----------



## feederbrassen (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber wenn ~ die Hälfte geschneidert hat ( trotz 2 Ruten ), hast Du ja nicht alles falsch gemacht. #6



Eben ,mit dem Ergebnis kann man zufrieden sein.#6

Das Feintuning kommt mit der Routine und zunehmender Erfahrung.
Bisschen Glück braucht es aber immer.


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

vor gut 10 jahren irgendwann hatte ich bei den niedersachsenmeisterschaften oder wie das hieß, 80 gr. am 5. platz vorbei, auch 6. lol

war damals schöner tag, ich saß 2 plätze neben wolf rüdiger kremmkuss und nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit ihm hats in der letzten stunde noch einige fische gegeben 

danach bin ich in den angelruhestand gegangen  nur noch hecht und aal

 das war die ausbeute:


----------



## feederbrassen (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> , 80 gr. am 5. platz vorbei, auch 6



 Kennt glaube ich jeder.
2 Fische neben den Setzkescher#q  nur noch 2 ter. 30 gr zum ersten.:vik:


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

war nochmal Kofis Feedern, dabei den hier gefangen den ich nicht kenne.





*Um was für einen handelt es sich hier?*
*Also der lange da xD*


----------



## rhyn2012 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

es ist nichts besonderes, und einige dürfte es nicht interessieren, aber heute konnte ich endlich meine erste brasse beim feedern landen. schönes exemplar  Feeder power  hatte ganz vorsichtig gebissen, in den dämmerungsstunden


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter zum Stippoen mit der Pose?*

Petri rhyn,

 wenn Du erstmal 'Blut geleckt' hast, wird es wohl auch nicht die letzte gewesen sein.


----------

